# Another cute one!



## Mitica100 (Jun 18, 2007)

Had the chance to buy a cute one, supposedly the smallest 35mm camera made:





 
The Minox 35 GL. It needs batteries, I hope it will come back to life. If not, that's ok too, I paid next to nothing for it.


----------

